# Anyone coded a NIPS before?



## jtuominen (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there--

Wondering if anyone has coded a NIPS (Noninvasive programmed electrical stimulation) procedure before? I see that on the ICD-9 side it has it's own procedure code 37.20, but I am unsure of what CPT code to use for this procedure. My encoder lands on 93642, is this correct?


----------



## smithan (Apr 28, 2009)

The correct code for NIPS is 93724.


----------



## jtuominen (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks very much, I have just had this gut feeling that 93641/93642 weren't the best capture. We are doing these much more now so I am relieved to have a different code to work with. Thanks again!


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it depends on what scenario for which you are coding "NIPS".
My software also takes me to 93642 as well as 93618 (and 93724)


----------

